# Macerator !!!!!



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Well we had a queue of people at Stratford wanting to witness (from a distance) our first ever play with the new macerator. Because we left on Monday morning at around 5:30 we were grateful there was no one to watch as we aimed our macerator hose into those rediculous waste bins that they supplied on the field. which were wire covered 4 foot square bins with a hole top dead centre.

A very full 35 gallon black tank and an almost full 80 gallon grey (5 people for 5 days) was emptied in a few minutes. All incident free, Without it there was no way we would have been able to dump it and we had to drag all that extra weight back home, its almost paid for itself already. What a great bit of kit.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice one Jim.

I have a macerator that came iwht our rv, must find out how to join it up and use it!


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Linda,

I'm sure you've been asked before, but do you do a macerator or macerator kit, and if so, what's the damage?

(I can feel my wallet trembling already! But as we seem to fill the grey tank VERY quickly - two plus a nipper filling it in a day or so - when we still have over half a tank of fresh left, sooner or later I'll get stuck!)

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

That is such a shame, we were so looking forward to reading your story :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice one Jim.......maybe you need to show UK-RV Paul how its done :lol: :lol: does nowt for the street cred when your macerator backfires (Just kidding Paul, honest! :wink: )


Paul MJ....you have PM :wink:


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Linda

We are all sorted now - no blowbacks for me 8O 

I managed to get - and this is no kidding - our last macerator dump down to 2 HOURS !!!

We drove to a CG 7 miles down the road for some LPG - that was fun on a Saturday with all the holiday traffic, all down a narrow lane.

When we got there, they had a great area for dumping, and they said we could empty there - but they had no water tap close by to fill the black tank to clean it thru.

Ann-Marie had to stand there keep lifting the loo pedal to fill it from our fresh tank - her thigh muscles were killing her when she finished.

We've got them cutting hedges back on the site we're on, so hopefully it will be a quick 10 minute job to get it sorted on-site next time.

Paul


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Mine work well.

If I had a complaint it is that hoselock hose joints don't seal perfectly so we have a small container to cope with a few drips while emptying?


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Linda

Any chance you can get hold of that black 1" corrugated extending waste pipe, by the metre, (without any fittings) as Sani-Con advertise on their web site for US $ 90 odd per 7 ft (extends to 21ft).

http://www.emptythetanks.com/order_online.htm

Part no 721 hose EXCLUSIVELY FROM RV SANI-CON SYSTEMS Retractable discharge hose

It seems to be the best stuff to tuck away in the locker, as it happily just flops in, rather than the more rigid stuff which tries to get out or pull the gate valves open when you are not looking. We have the original length attached to the Sani-Con, but would like more of it, say 30 feet extending to 120 feet.

I have failed to find a similar product so far.

Not sure about layflat as an alternative if there is a kink in it and the pump keeps on pumping.

Many thanks and best wishes

Duadua


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Duadua said:


> Linda
> 
> Any chance you can get hold of that black 1" corrugated extending waste pipe, by the metre, (without any fittings) as Sani-Con advertise on their web site for US $ 90 odd per 7 ft (extends to 21ft).
> 
> ...


Sorry, have only just seen this.....

Leave it with me, I shall do some digging and PM you with my findings.

Best regards
Linda


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Many thanks Linda

I will keep fingers crossed.


----------

